
The Secret to Apple's Ecosystem - larrysalibra
https://www.aboveavalon.com/notes/2020/7/22/the-secret-to-apples-ecosystem
======
PaulHoule
Backwards. The phone does things the computer could never do, the watch what
the phone cannot do, etc.

